# First time to DLP?  All you need to know to plan your trip: Updated 2019



## Bexx

Disneyland Resort Paris Official Website

2018/2019 Brochure
1st Time visitors FAQ

Booking and Planning

Booking and Contact Information

Online booking: Packages include passes
Hotel Information Threads

Disneyland Paris Hotels: Onsite & Partner
Ticket Prices

Annual Passports and Sponsorship of Annual Passports 

Booking tips for annual passport holders

School holidays 


Park Information

Maps

Opening hours and Daily schedules
Extra Magic Hours

Closures and Refurbishments 

Entertainment Seasons 


Character Meets
Photo Pass
General Information about parks & expectations for all guests

Travelling

Travelling to DLP by Plane  *includes links for booking private shuttles*

Travelling to DLP by Train   

Travelling to DLP by Car

Driving through Europe resource

Camping, Caravanning and Motor Homes 

Local bus route map, Local bus timetables and Layout of Chessy/DLRP bus station, Travel planner for local transport
Shuttle Bus from CDG airport
FAQ Metro to & from Paris


Eating

Restaurant Menus 

Restaurant Reviews threads

Half Board Meal Plans

Special dietary requirements PDF guide



Shareholders

Euro Disney SCA (official shareholders website)

Shareholders Club and Shareholders Club discounts 

Salon Mickey regulations and How to find Salon Mickey



Medical

Medical Care at DLP 

European Health Insurance Card

Nearest Hospital and other local info

Disabled Visitors



Shopping

La Vallee Village (Outlet Shopping Village) at Val d'Europe International Shopping Centre

And the Champion supermarket at Bailly Romainvilliers, near the Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France

The DLP Visitors Guide to Milk! *includes instructions on how to get to Val d'Europe by RER*



Useful
Voltage and Adaptor advice



Fun 

How to find Disneyland Resort Paris on Google Earth

DLP Pin Thread

The Cocktail Thread

Gaumont Cinema at Disney Village  (VF = Films in French  VO = Original Language)

Guided Tours of Disneyland Paris

DLP Secrets and DLP Hidden Mickeys
From America to DLP - differences between the parks


----------

